# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  PSNR

## taghavy

با سلام و خسته نباشید .
نیاز مبرم به اطلاعاتی در زمینه کیفیت بازسازی تصاویر حاصل از فشرده سازی یعنی PSNR دارم در صورت  امکان راهنمایی  کنید.ممنون میشم

----------


## Alireza_Salehi

PSNR مخفف Peak To Noise Signal Ratio است ومعیاری برای سنجش کیفیت فشرده سازی است،
فرمول محاسبه SNR و PSNR رو هم در دو تصویر زیر ببینید:

برای اطلاعات بیشتر یک از دو کتاب زیر رو ببینید:
1. Digital Image Processing By Gonzalez & Woods SE فصل 8 بخش Fidelity Criteria .
2 . Digital Image Processing And Analysis By Scott E Umbaugh فصل 7 بخش Objective Fidelity Measures .

این هم لینک ویکیپدیا:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peak_signal-to-noise_ratio

----------


## taghavy

با سلام و تشکر از کمکتون .من دانشجوی ارشد ریاضیات فازی هستم و  روی مقاله ای در زمینه فشرده سازی بلوکی تصویر کار میکنم تنها مشکلم در  زمینه مقایسه کیفیت تصاویر حاصله به کمک PSNR است ولی متاسفانه مفهوم دقیق اون برام روشن نیست .اگه  مقدوره  در مورد مفاهیم پایه ای اون راهنمایی کنید . خیلی ممنون.

----------


## Alireza_Salehi

وقتی یک تصویر (A) را با روشهای Lossy فشرده می کنیم (B) و بعد از حالت فشرده خارج می کنیم تصویر بدست آمده (C) با تصویر اصلی یکسان نیست.
A : تصویر اصلی
B : تصویر فشرده شده A
C : تصویر بدست آمده از غیر فشرده کردن B

یعنی A و C برابر نیستند. حالا اگر معیاری برای سنجش مقدار شباهت A و C داشته باشیم هم در بهبود روش فشرده سازی به ما کمک می کند و هم در تعیین نرخ فشرده سازی مورد نیاز برای کاربرد مورد نظر.

PSNR یا SNR هم چیزی نیست جز محاسبه اختلاف بین تصویر A و C ! (این اختلاف به عنوان نویز وارد شده بر تصویر در اثر فشرده سازی در نظر گرفته می شود)

هر چه این مقدار بزرگتر باشد (مخرج به صفر میل کند) یعنی تصویر نهایی به تصویر اصلی نزدیکتر بوده و فشرده سازی کیفیت بهتری ارائه می کند. و هر چه به صفر نزدیک باشد نشان دهنده این است که تصویر نهایی اطلاعات خیلی بیشتری را از دست داده است و خیلی کم شبیه تصویر اصلی است.

PSNR و SNR هم دو متد مختلف برای محاسبه این اختلاف هستند.
به طور خلاصه نسبت نویز به تصویر اصلی سنجیده می شود ، SNR یک فرمول کلی برای همه نوع سیگنال (تصویر ، صدا و ...)و PSNR بیشتر مخصوص تصاویر GrayScale است.

در مورد فشرده سازی بلوکی هم منظورتون Block Truncation Coding است یا چیز دیگه؟

----------


## taghavy

سلام.از راهنماییتان ممنون. عنوان مقاله 
compression and decompressionof images whit discrete fuzzy transform هست.
در واقع یک روش جدید برای فشرده سازی ارائه میده و این روش رو با سایرین به کمک psnr مقایسه میکنه. اگر نام منبع فوق رو ذکر کنین برای گرفتن اطلاعات بیشتر ممنون میشم.

----------


## taghavy

با توجه به فرمول PSNR مقادیر R(i,j  باید در دسترس باشد ولی در مقاله به  این مقادیر اشارهای نشده پس با چه مقیاسی  مقادیر در جدول ثبت شده اند.

----------


## tavrizhark

ممنون از مطلب خوبتون

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

برای اطلاعات بیشتر به این پست مراجعه کنید.

----------

